# Stearing Wheel controls w/aftermarker HU



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

Anybody know if we can use the universal steering wheel control harness's to control an aftermarket headunit? I know on some of the cars I have tried to wire these up to there was no chance of having it work.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The PAC Controllers will allow the stock steering
wheel controls to operate most aftermarket head units.

Larry


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks man i appreciate you pointing me in the right direction.


----------

